# Ve Mektebin duvarında da şöyle yazıyordu



## bahama

Merhaba!

What does "Ve Mektebin duvarında da şöyle yazıyordu" mean?

Osmanlı Mekteplerinde her çocuk kendi ilgi alanı ve yeteneğine göre değerlendiriliyor, ona göre eğitiliyordu. Bütün öğrencilere aynı dersler verilmiyordu. Ve Mektebin duvarında da şöyle yazıyordu; "Burada hiçbir balık uçmaya, hiçbir kuş yüzmeye zorlanmaz."

Teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Cagsak

bahama said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> What does "Ve Mektebin duvarında da şöyle yazıyordu" mean?
> 
> Osmanlı Mekteplerinde her çocuk kendi ilgi alanı ve yeteneğine göre değerlendiriliyor, ona göre eğitiliyordu. Bütün öğrencilere aynı dersler verilmiyordu. Ve Mektebin duvarında da şöyle yazıyordu; "Burada hiçbir balık uçmaya, hiçbir kuş yüzmeye zorlanmaz."
> 
> Teşekkür ederim!


Ve Mektebin duvarında da şöyle yazıyordu: Burada hiçbir balık uçmaya, hiçbir kuş yüzmeye zorlanmaz. = On the wall of the school, there was also a text: In here, none of the fish is forced to fly, none of the bird is forced to swim.

I'm not sure whether my translation has mistakes, or not.  I gave it a shot. I hope I could help you.


----------



## bahama

Thanks, but then it should have been "Ve Mektebin duvarında da şöyle yazılıyordu", no?


----------



## Cagsak

bahama said:


> Thanks, but then it should have been "Ve Mektebin duvarında da şöyle yazılıyordu", no?


Nope, it doesn't work in Turkish. 
But you can say "Mektebin duvarına şu yazılmıştı"


----------



## bahama

yazmak = to write
yazılmak = to be written

yazıyordu = he/she was writing
yazılıyordu = it was being written

Right?


----------



## Rallino

Yes. You can also say _duvarında şöyle yazılıydı_.


----------



## LeBro

bahama said:


> yazmak = to write
> yazılmak = to be written
> 
> yazıyordu = he/she was writing
> yazılıyordu = it was being written
> 
> Right?



Yes, what you wrote are all correct but it is better to think the meaning of "yazmak" here as "to read" (to have something written on it; to be written in a particular way) in English. For example, a rough translation; "a writing on the wall read;..."

By the way, "yazılmak" has another meaning, "to enroll" as in "to enroll in an English course" (İngilizce kursuna yazılmak).

As for "yazılmak = to be written", I think it is less used in this passive form.


----------



## Cagsak

bahama said:


> yazmak = to write
> yazılmak = to be written
> 
> yazıyordu = he/she was writing
> yazılıyordu = it was being written
> 
> Right?


If you say "it was being written" people understand that someone was writing something on the wall when you were there, right? At least we understand this when you say "yazılıyordu". So yazılıyordu doesn't work to rewrite it.  
Yazıyordu, yazılıydı, yazılmıştı, yazmaktaydı. Those words work in that phrase, but yazılıyordu doesn't work.
I can understand your confession. Your phrases are correct, however, in the phrase, "yazıyordu" doesn't mean that someone was writing on the wall. But in the text, it means that: there was a text that phrase was written on the wall


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

And on the walls of the institute xxxx was inscribed/written.

On The walls of the school, you could read


----------

